# 11 month-old whining, more and more



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi everyone! 

This topic has been widely addressed, but I was wondering: has anyone seen a regression at 11 months old in terms of whining, neediness, and separation anxiety? 

We have ruled out any medical conditions, of course. My intact male has always been needy and whiny, but for the last month or so he has just been whining all day and night. When we cook, before he eats, after he eats, before the park, after the park, when we hug, when we stop in the street, even when he plays, when we say no to something, when he is bored, and at night too. All night long yesterday. 2 am bathroom break did not stop it, and he does not even usually need them. When I go to the bathroom, he lies down (completely, on his side) in front of the door, on the hallway floor. 

I'm sure I don't need to tell anyone how nerve wracking this is. 

Any tips/similar stories?

Hope these big babies do grow up at some point


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I can see how that would be super annoying. Perhaps this is just a phase as he is of the age where hormones are starting to ramp up as he becomes more sexually mature?


----------

